# summa cum laude



## sarant (May 2, 2009)

Τώρα, αυτό αγγλικό δεν είναι, αλλά όταν διαβάζετε ότι κάποιος πήρε το πιτσιντί του summa cum laude, το μεταφράζετε, και πώς;


----------



## Alexandra (May 2, 2009)

Δεν είναι απλώς αριστούχος, αλλά είναι ο άριστος των αρίστων, με τη μεγαλύτερη επίδοση απ' όλους. Στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια δεν το έχουμε, αλλά στα ωδεία έχουν "Άριστα παμψηφεί και *αριστείο εξαιρετικής επίδοσης*" γι' αυτόν που παίρνει το δίπλωμα με τον μεγαλύτερο βαθμό απ' όλους.

Στους υποτίτλους εγώ απλώς τον κάνω "αριστούχο".


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2009)

μετ' επαίνων;


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2009)

Αυτό που φαίνεται καλύτερο από τις επιλογές που δίνει το διαδίκτυο είναι το:

με την ανώτατη τιμητική διάκριση ("summa cum laude")
[με ή χωρίς παρένθεση]

Το λατινικό είναι καλό να διατηρείται.


----------



## SBE (May 2, 2009)

Γιατί να διατηρείται το λατινικό όταν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο ελληνικό και μάλιστα αρχαιοπρεπές;
Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά...
Cum laude λίαν καλώς
Summa cum laude άριστα
Magna cum laude σούπερ άριστα δέκα με τόνο με πολλά φιλάκια από την επιτροπή (δηλαδή αυτό που λέει η Αλεξάνδρα, παμψηφεί δέκα)
Η Βίκι τα λέει αναλυτικά εδώ και πάνω κάτω έτσι τα ξέρω.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2009)

Μικρή διόρθωση (πάντα από τη Βίκι):

cum laude, "with honor" (direct translation: "with praise")
magna cum laude, "with great honor" (direct translation: "with great praise")
summa cum laude, "with highest honor" (direct translation: "with highest praise")
Δηλαδή, τα πολλά φιλάκια είναι στο "summa cum laude". Διατηρούν το λατινικό αυτοί που το έχουν να κοσμεί το πτυχίο τους. Τόσο κόπο έκαναν γι' αυτές τις λεξούλες, γιατί να τους τις τσιγκουνευτούμε. :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 3, 2009)

Με διάκριση, με μείζονα διάκριση, με ύψιστη διάκριση. 
Ευτυχώς υπάρχει και η απόρριψη μετά πολλών επαίνων.


----------



## Ambrose (May 4, 2009)

Summa cum laude οπωσδήποτε να υπάρχει κάπου. Μετάφραση αν χρειάζεται και ανάλογα με το κείμενο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2016)

Να πούμε λοιπόν ότι ο Χ πήρε το πτυχίο του με άριστα «μετά πολλών επαίνων», _magna cum laude_, ή υπάρχει περίπτωση να θεωρηθεί ειρωνικό; (Βέβαια, στο παράδειγμά μου, από τα συμφραζόμενα φαίνεται ότι _δεν είναι_ ειρωνικό.)


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2016)

Δεν λέγεται και, πράγματι, ακούγεται σαν ειρωνεία. Αν θέλεις κάτι λόγιο, πες «αποφοίτησε ευδοκίμως». :)


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 11, 2016)

cum laude: μετ' επαίνου
magna cum laude: μετά πολλού επαίνου
summa cum laude: μετά πλείστου επαίνου

Από την πρόσφατη αποφοίτηση του πανεπιστημίου όπου διδάσκω.


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2016)

Α, πολύ ωραία. 

Χαίρε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 11, 2016)

Α, μερσί Άζι. Μετά πλείστου επαίνου.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 13, 2016)

Χαίρε, νίκελ.


----------



## Earion (Jul 14, 2016)

Καλώς τον!


----------

